# The Fox boys are growing - and my siamese stud buck all grow



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

The foxs are about 5weeks now and heres photos of the boys, not sure which one ill be keeping yet. Please excuse all the flakes of woodshaveing on them.

































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## spitfire (Jan 25, 2012)

Loving the siamese


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

very attractive.I judged foxes at the West Country as you know and I'm just going to pass on my observations in the hope that it helps you with selection.I only know who owned the winners (whight isle) the rest are anonomous for me.The biggest difference between the winners and also rans wasn't so much the colour but the actual animals.The winners were well covered in flesh without being fat with good strong tails.The non winners lacked substance,to light , lean and narrow in build.If I was trying to get a line going in the first instance I'd concentrate on well built animals with thick tails and as wide between the ears as poss before any other concideration(with the exception of line under which is a bad fault to breed in).Once the animal is fixed for size,type and condition you can be more picky on colour.Fox in particular seem to be prone to throwing out long stringy individuals.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thank you sarah That is a big help, My fox girl came 3rd at west countries, been waiting for the write up to see what you thought of her.  
2 of the babies seem to have thicker tails that the others. Will defernatly compair there ears and tails, think ill stick them into little clear boxes when i do .


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I missed the deadline for this months mag,I've posted it now and it will be in next months.I still have my notes so I'll pm you what my thoughts were.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thank you, i opened my news today and was like noooo :lol:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I have felt the brunt of several peoples disappointment  offer my appologies and will be more prompt in future.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Im allwyas missing dates so i can simpyfise with you


----------

